
I conducted an experiment on the importance of make up - exolymph
https://www.reddit.com/r/muacjdiscussion/comments/4z7gxm/i_conducted_an_experiment_on_the_importance_of/
======
paulddraper
The closest male equivalent would probably be facial shaving.

It's not nearly as historically consistent as face makeup: red lips, smooth
skin, outlined eyes. (See ancient Egypt.) There have definitely been strong
preferences for male facial hair, but they've varied per culture.

This has changed a little in recent years, but you'd almost never see a male
model with a beard.

I'd be very interested in seeing similar experiments in business/social/dating
environments.

~~~
fegu
About ten years ago a new razor brand (Ruud and Rye) marketed to young
professionals with this angle. Their slogan was "Trust is clean shaven". It
always kind of stuck with me.

------
oneloop
One of the many major male versions of this is height.

You just gotta play the best you can with the cards you were dealt.

~~~
exolymph
I don't think height is exactly equivalent because you can't affect your
height and you don't have to put in work to maintain it. But in terms of how
employers and potential partners judge you, then yes.

